# Overuse syndrome - Looking for an ICD9 code



## vkratzer (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking for an ICD9 code for overuse syndrome.  Any ideas.  

Thanks

Vicky K


----------



## dclark7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Overuse of what, hand, leg, arm, back?


----------

